# Bunny and Pigger crack me up



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

As some of you may know I had to have Bilbo up down a couple of days ago.
Since then Merlin was just sat around not doing a great deal.
So today I let him run in our living room with Lucky ( under constant supervision of course).
Both of them had loads of fun going through the new tunnels, licking each other etc. And when Merlin need the loo he started squeaking, so I put him in Luckys litter tray and he was a happy pigger. 
He even come to me , something he had never done in the past.

Now he is back in his cage and he seems to be a bit more alive again. 

I am still wondering however if it would be a good idea to team him up with another Guinea Pig, or leave him on his own. :001_unsure:


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

aww bless him


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Guinea pigs can pine when they lose a cage mate.
If you have the time for another I would be tempted to get him another friend as I think piggies do need them.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Merlin sound like he had a great ime.
Piggies love company, but I know they can be funny about a new one coming into their space.
I know when we adopted our they had been kept seperate to we put the cages all together for a few days then introduced them properly on neautural ground.


----------

